# Wireless adapter is not listed



## Kimal (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello.
I use laptop Dell Vostro 15 (3568) (Wi-fi adapter DW1707 https://www.parts-people.com/index.php?action=item&id=17012 )
And i decided install FreeBSD, but after intalling i can't see my wi-fi adapter, I have tried ifconfig and sysctl.
Is there anything that can do?


----------



## shepper (Jul 30, 2018)

Wikidevi says this uses the Atheros AR9565 chipset
Wikidevi DW1707

A prior thread is not optimistic
Thread 54986

You can confirm the card chipset with the pciconf command as used in the prior thread.

As far a getting wifi working, the easiest route, if Dell's bios allows, would be to change to a supported card or use a usb adapter.  Otherwise, see if the developers are motivated to get your card working.


----------



## Kimal (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for reply, I really appreciate it. But i will have to use Linux.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 30, 2018)

Kimal said:


> Thanks for reply, I really appreciate it. But i will have to use Linux.



When I use WiFi (which is not often) - I always use an external USB WiFi stick.  Those are cheap and easy.  The benefit is that the ISP never gets your real hardware address.  So, if you use a different WiFi stick for the coffee shop, etc, they won't be able to connect any dots, for big data activities.  

I usually get a stick with an RAlink chipset, and I think there are many threads on this forum about suggestions in this area.  Many sticks work with FreeBSD.

BTW: I always use an external USB stick for wired ethernet, as well.  Same reason.


----------



## tingo (Jul 31, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> When I use WiFi (which is not often) - I always use an external USB WiFi stick.  Those are cheap and easy.  The benefit is that the ISP never gets your real hardware address.  So, if you use a different WiFi stick for the coffee shop, etc, they won't be able to connect any dots, for big data activities.
> 
> I usually get a stick with an RAlink chipset, and I think there are many threads on this forum about suggestions in this area.  Many sticks work with FreeBSD.
> 
> BTW: I always use an external USB stick for wired ethernet, as well.  Same reason.


Aha. A question for you then: do you carry a cell phone with (or without)  wireless when you visit a coffeeshop? (or anywhere else for that matter)
If they really want to, they can track you.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't carried either a cell phone or smart phone since 2009.  Yes, they can (and will) track you where they can, but I prefer not to make it easy for them.  I have more freedom than most people, by a large measure.  I'm disconnected, off the grid, and happy that way.  Sometimes it's a little inconvenient, which is a very cheap price to pay. I get all my clothes at second hand stores, so that someone else's name is associated with the RFID tags in them.  Don't have to, financially, but want to - for freedom there is a price some will pay, others not.


----------



## ldgc (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello Kimal 
My advice is to first upgrade your system to 11.2-RELEASE and then check if your wireless card is supported.
Please read FreeBSD Update for more information on how to upgrade your system.


----------

